# What's the best gps or map system?



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I am looking at purchasing a gps or map program. I am leaning towards onyx but was curious as to what you all use. I am looking to scout some new ground this year and want a good public/private land map. Any suggestions?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Hard to argue with onyx I use mine all the the time


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Onx puked when I most needed it. Flat out would not pull up cached maps in an area without internet. Add in the yearly subscription fee, I am done with that POS.

I use US Topo Maps Pro now. Super easy to use. Works with all states. Caching maps is super simple (simply move a variable size box over the map, then select what resolution you want), and they all work awesome in the field. I think it was a one time purchase for $11. Try the free version before you buy it.

-DallanC


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I use a garmin gpsmap 64st with the onx chip. It has been great for me. I used it on an elk hunt last year on a unit I had never set foot on, and it gave me all the info I needed to make sure I was good and legal where I was hunting.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Onx puked when I most needed it. Flat out would not pull up cached maps in an area without internet.
> 
> -DallanC


^^this^^


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is where it is better to use a GPS instead of phone. 

I believe that there is a use for both but not together no matter what the savings. 

My GPS and Onyx map chip has never failed me.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

What is a good gps unit that won't break the bank?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It all depends on what you plan on using it for. Just make sure that the one that you get is capable of using a micro chip for the maps.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> That is where it is better to use a GPS instead of phone.
> 
> I believe that there is a use for both but not together no matter what the savings.
> 
> My GPS and Onyx map chip has never failed me.


My phone GPS works great. Thats wasn't the problem. It was the Onyx map program that wasn't working. I also have Gaia GPS installed on my phone, which works great, but doesn't provide private land info. Used Gaia and my iPhone 6s this past summer on a 5 day hike in the Uintas and it never gave me a problem. Being able to carry the phone and use it for pictures, gps, music in one unit is pretty convenient. Of course I bring along a paper map in case something happens to the phone, but so far no problems. I normally have an external battery pack as well to keep the phone charged or my solar panel.

I have a few Garmin GPS units, so I'm familiar with using those with map chip installed. It is convenient not to worry about downloading map areas prior to your outing. Kirsch Outdoor's TraxWest is a good product for GPS maps and another option to Onyx. Their map chips are very similar.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I use the app Gaia GPS.....works flawlessly, and I have had a very good experience with it. As long as you download the map quadrant you will be in ahead of time, you can use the app just like a regular old GPS without draining your phone battery or needing service. In fact I just put my phone in Airplane mode and go!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I typed the above on my phone, now that I'm on a keyboard let me expand on US TopoMaps app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atlogis.northamerica&hl=en

It allows you to pull from TONS of different map sources. I couldn't believe how many different map types were available. Several had private lands info. What really impressed me was the zoom "layers". As you zoom in and out, it doesnt scale one map, it changes between different maps of different resolutions.

The other super easy to use feature was map caching. You simply zoom out to the highest level of detail you want (from the entire state view, down to fine detail... whatever), then you draw a box over the part of the view you want to cache info on. It asks how fine of resolution to pull down, and it will then go and get ALL of the maps within that region for all of the zoom layers you want. It works so slick. I've cached off all my major hunting spots (bookcliffs, WW etc) as well as all of the lakes I fish. When starting the app if there is cached data it gets used, otherwise it looks to the internet to get info. So if you cache things it just works, seamlessly.

My only complaint is the map seems to rotate overly easy when you are zooming, moving around. Simply tap the compass icon and it will re-orient to N/S... but I wish I could lock rotation. Simple silly complaint I know.

My smart phone replaces my camera, gps... flash light etc etc. Thats a few lbs of gear I can omit. My phone will go well over a day on a charge, and those portable chargers are so light now you can keep one in camp / in the vehicle to charge it back up for the next day. I have one sitting next to me I paid $7 for that will charge my phone 4 times.

-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, so I think what I want to do is find a used Garmin Rhino somewhere for a decent price and then use the OnX chip with it. Then I will use my phone as a back up with either the Topo or OnX app. Anybody have any ideas on a decent Rhino model that is compatible with an OnX chip and what kind of price range would be a good deal?
Thank you guys for your help, it's always appreciated!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

DallanC said:


> I typed the above on my phone, now that I'm on a keyboard let me expand on US TopoMaps app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atlogis.northamerica&hl=en
> 
> ...


One of the best things about this app is it's friendliness with google earth. That's a lot harder to get and most apps or garmin require you to convert you kmz files to gpx files (not hard but a pain). I do a lot of desktop scouting in google earth and love that I can export the maps, routes, waypoints into the app, download the maps, and go. It's nice to be able to flick on or off the aerials too (if you downloaded both) that way you can see how much farther till you get to that clearing you were going to scout from, etc. Or if you want to see how brushy that route over the ridge will be. Super handy.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used the US Topo Maps Pro for several years... back when I bought it I paid $3.99... so it was a while ago, maybe 2013ish.

Cache the topo maps and it works seamlessly without a cellular signal. I save my routes/trails/waypoints and I can easily export everything over to Google Earth on my desktop/laptop for my archives.

I haven't messed with too many of the other layers... Dallan, which layers do you use to see land ownership?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> I haven't messed with too many of the other layers... Dallan, which layers do you use to see land ownership?


 Whoa... just found a couple different layers I never knew about... thanks for the heads up Dallan... can't believe I've had all this info at my fingertips for 4 years or so and never knew about it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

deljoshua said:


> Okay, so I think what I want to do is find a used Garmin Rhino somewhere for a decent price and then use the OnX chip with it. Then I will use my phone as a back up with either the Topo or OnX app. Anybody have any ideas on a decent Rhino model that is compatible with an OnX chip and what kind of price range would be a good deal?
> Thank you guys for your help, it's always appreciated!


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Garm...edium=AFF&utm_source=41227&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF

On sale through tomorrow, so you'd need to make a quick decision. I have seen this model on sale before for as low as $349, but this is still a decent price.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

deljoshua said:


> Okay, so I think what I want to do is find a used Garmin Rhino somewhere for a decent price and then use the OnX chip with it. Then I will use my phone as a back up with either the Topo or OnX app. Anybody have any ideas on a decent Rhino model that is compatible with an OnX chip and what kind of price range would be a good deal?
> Thank you guys for your help, it's always appreciated!


GPS units are a dying thing as far as I'm concerned, your phone will do everything the GPS will do. If you want a backup get a second phone.

ONx is nothing special as most good mapping programs have private landowner maps.


----------

